

The core memory module from a home built PDP-11 - __david__
http://porkrind.org/missives/the-core-memory-module-from-my-dads-homebuilt-pdp-1105/

======
hsmyers
In 1975 (I think...) Boise State University upgraded the memory for their IBM
370 from one megabyte to two! The board in question was two feet by 14 inches
or so. All of the hardware types in the back room were extremely proud of the
new 'toy' and promised 'great things' to those of us pounding away at our
model 029 keypunch machines. Not too surprisingly the memory was from this new
upstart called 'Intel'!

------
lowglow
The first time I found out what a 'core dump' was and its historical
significance I was properly amused. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Core_dump>

------
JoeAltmaier
Oh you kids. I have some core in a drawer somewhere. Yes the cores are very
fragile. At this point, just picking it up leaves 'bits of bits' behind.

